# Loading A Slingshot Quickly And Efficiently (My Way)



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Today I am back with another video, in this one I am doing a quick breakdown of my loading method. It is probably very similar to others, but I wanted to share it anyways. And I sincerely hope some might find it helpful . Have a great day!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very smooth and easy JD-nicely done!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice!!! I definitely saw a few moves to try and incorporate into my shot cycle, thanks.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Great vid! You can skip the re-gripping part if load with the index, but hold the pouch between middle finger and thumb. Or grab the ammo instead of pouch also makes it faster. If the hands are not lowered that much it also makes a difference in firing speed. It is fun to experiment with! Glad you shared it! Have a nice day!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Very smooth and easy JD-nicely done!


Thank you very much Flatband!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

raventree78 said:


> Nice!!! I definitely saw a few moves to try and incorporate into my shot cycle, thanks.


Thank you! Awesome! Have fun with it .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Tremoside said:


> Great vid! You can skip the re-gripping part if load with the index, but hold the pouch between middle finger and thumb. Or grab the ammo instead of pouch also makes it faster. If the hands are not lowered that much it also makes a difference in firing speed. It is fun to experiment with! Glad you shared it! Have a nice day!


Thanks! And thanks for the info! I have seen people hold the pouch with the middle finger and thumb, and liked the concept, but could never get used to it. I don't really speed shoot with this method, it is just the natural way I have always done it .


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great video. Nice smooth method. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very cool, JD!! I'm sorry you have to shoot along a highway tho!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Good video. Appreciated the slo-mo and will give it a try. TTF with flat bands is probably the toughest for fast load n' shoot, but its my preferred setup, so your example is helpful and interesting.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ibojoe said:


> Great video. Nice smooth method. Thanks for sharing it


Thank you! My pleasure .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

devils son in law said:


> Very cool, JD!! I'm sorry you have to shoot along a highway tho!


Thanks! Yeah, that's life though, have a lot of other opportunity's right now, but the shooting is not ideal .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Good video. Appreciated the slo-mo and will give it a try. TTF with flat bands is probably the toughest for fast load n' shoot, but its my preferred setup, so your example is helpful and interesting.


Thanks! Glad it was helpful! TTF with flatbands is my preferred setup as well. And I don't speed shoot with it or anything, and that is not my goal, but I do want it to be fluid, and to be efficient.


----------

